# Sightings Archive



## Dave*H (Oct 4, 2005)

I think it would be useful to keep a sightings archive.  My understanding of the reason for quickly removing sightings is that the units are quickly spoken for and once that happens the sighting is no longer available.  However, for historical purposes and vacation planning, old sightings could be very useful.  Here examples of possible uses for this information:

1. For resorts that spacebank, you could search old sightings to determine what time of year they typically spacebank and for what time year the usage is for.  If the usage weeks work with your travel plans, you could make sure you have an appropriate week available when the next spacebank period comes around.

2. For resorts that don't spacebank, you could still search the sightings to try to determine when sightings are most often seen for a particular resort and what the usage weeks are for.

3. On the thread for one desirable resort, another tugger added the post "I think I saw this last year."  If there is a specific unit and week that frequently shows up in the sightings, you could plan for it and try to get it.

It could take some time for a tugger to search the archives and make sense out of them, but it seems like some very useful vacation planning information could be found.  Unfortunately, it might take several years of archiving until the full potential is realized.


----------

